# Hands Free Issues



## Oahued (Sep 4, 2014)

I just purchased a 2014 Nissan Murano Platinum. I very quickly noticed that calls that come in and dialed out break up. If I just use my phone in car bypassing hands free the calls are just fine.

Anyone else experiencing hands free calling problems and how can it be resolved.


----------

